

One-time pad using GIMP - silveira
http://silveiraneto.net/2013/09/18/one-time-pad-using-gimp/

======
devNoise
I can't seem to get this down to a single command with ImageMagick, but this
should produce the desired result:

    
    
      compare key.png messageXORkey.png -compose src -highlight-color black message.png
    
      convert diff.png -negate message.png
    

Though this solution will only really work for black and white images.

